# Does Omnisphere 2 have tagged presets for Synthwave, Chillwave, Outrun etc?



## el-bo (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi!

Just wondering if Omni 2 has these types of presets tagged and searchable. Would like to mess around with some of these genres, but Omni 1.5 (Don't own version 2) predates the style. Of course, I know that the scope is quite wide for these sounds, but seeing as I'm really new to it I wouldn't mind having a curated set to start off with.

If they are listed as a searchable genre, maybe someone wouldn't mind screen-grabbing the list, as I'm sure there'll be many presets from version 1 that i could tag myself.

Cheers


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 7, 2021)

Nothing pre-tagged for the genre but you can find stuff pretty quickly by searching for synths from the era like Juno, Jupiter, JP08, etc.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 8, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Nothing pre-tagged for the genre but you can find stuff pretty quickly by searching for synths from the era like Juno, Jupiter, JP08, etc.


Thanks! Really appreciate you checking. 

It surprises me that it doesn't appear as a classification, given how much of Omnisphere's sources and presets would work. Perhaps that's the point. But I had been going through these classics, and generally plundering the Analog preset classification. There were enough that wouldn't work to make me look for a curated list. 

In the end, at least with my experiments over the last couple of days, pretty much anything can be Synthwave-ified by running it through 'VHS' (Reaktor), so I'm sure to get enough of a collection, soon enough.

Thanks, again


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 8, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate you checking.
> 
> It surprises me that it doesn't appear as a classification, given how much of Omnisphere's sources and presets would work. Perhaps that's the point. But I had been going through these classics, and generally plundering the Analog preset classification. There were enough that wouldn't work to make me look for a curated list.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Omnisphere's browser's a bit inconsistent... Since 3rd party libraries have a tendency to make Omnisphere's browser even more confusing I just use the search box or 'projects' to find everything if I'm not scrolling through a specific set of 3rd party patches.

You can mark patches for later in one of 2 easy ways (if not already familiar).... you can create a 'project' by hitting the project dropdown, then name the project by genre.

Or, anything you type into the patch description becomes searchable. So you can hit the 'edit tags' button, then just type some keywords at the end of the description. (I separate mine with commas so I can see them easily... Basically, if I find the patch later and try to tag it again I'll be able to see right away I've already tagged it).

I'll spend an hour or two every once in a while just adding keywords to patches so I don't have to go hunting for them later... I keep a spread sheet with some common search terms and just paste them in and resave the patch when I put time aside to do this.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 9, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Yeah, Omnisphere's browser's a bit inconsistent... Since 3rd party libraries have a tendency to make Omnisphere's browser even more confusing I just use the search box or 'projects' to find everything if I'm not scrolling through a specific set of 3rd party patches.


Thanks! Have been searching with the search-box, but with 'preview load' selected I'm finding it quite easy to cut through huge swathes of sounds. I also don't have any 3rd-party sets, but i've heard nightmare stories about the inconsistencies.




jcrosby said:


> You can mark patches for later in one of 2 easy ways (if not already familiar).... you can create a 'project' by hitting the project dropdown, then name the project by genre.


Will definitely use 'projects' to siphon off notable patches, but will probably also try to get back into saving channel strip presets in LPX, seeing as external processing is going to be such a huge part of these sounds.



jcrosby said:


> Or, anything you type into the patch description becomes searchable. So you can hit the 'edit tags' button, then just type some keywords at the end of the description. (I separate mine with commas so I can see them easily... Basically, if I find the patch later and try to tag it again I'll be able to see right away I've already tagged it).


Hadn't really thought about adding tags for searching purposes. Might give it a go.



jcrosby said:


> I'll spend an hour or two every once in a while just adding keywords to patches so I don't have to go hunting for them later... I keep a spread sheet with some common search terms and just paste them in and resave the patch when I put time aside to do this.


This is a good reminder for me to spend off-music time (Which I seem to have an abundance of) doing this kind of house-keeping, so that on-music moments might flow a little easier. 

Thanks again, for all the suggestions. Omni definitely has everything I need. Just need to go a-mining


----------

